# Interview day



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Be pleasant and courteous and direct.

Best of luck.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck, I have mine over here In jersey in A few weeks.


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

Tn1orange said:


> Well today is the day. Lets see how I rank up.


My fate was sealed @ 910 this morning. Now it's up to the committee. It's wasn't too terrible, just very intimidating.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

How did it go?? Any advice? Mine is for outside lineman but still very interested. Did you bring resumes?


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

They didn't ask for one. It felt more like an interrogation than an interview. It is also, at least for, very intimidating, sitting in a room with that much electrical knowledge. 

Show up early, dress neat, be polite and respectful. Answer the questions the best that you can, don't try to BS them, they know when you are.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Cool man ill just be myself... Best of luck to you with your future, let us know how you did when you find out.


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

They said I will know something either way in about 2 wks


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

What did they ask you?

LOL there's a reason we call the interview the Inquisition. Because of the way the questions are asked...


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

Why did I want to be a wireman, after being in healthcare for 16 yrs?

Last project I planned, oversaw, and finished by myself? 

Conflict resolution on the job site, when a co-worker gets on your nerves. 

They just asked a lot of questions that are subjective and really no correct answer too. Their icy stares and facial expressions to the answers make you feel like a dumb @ss and sweat like nobodies business.


----------



## TeslaCo (Apr 30, 2013)

Did you take your drug test while you were at your interview? And if so do you know if it is a hair follicle test?


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

No drug test. Still waiting on my letter to see if I made it in.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Most locals do not use a follicle test.


----------



## Jbowyer24 (Apr 7, 2013)

Seems If you're worried that much about the drug test you should have stayed clean in the first place or waited a little longer!


----------



## Tn1orange (Feb 7, 2013)

I can say that us a test I never had to study for and have always passed.


----------

